# Leak from recent refitted bathroom..... should we pay?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

We had our bathroom completely redone in feb last year and at the time there was a leak coming though the ceiling below the bathroom, it turned out to be one of the seals on the toilet.

Fast forward to today and the current tenant has reported staining on the ceiling again so I can only presume its from the same place as last time.

Question is as the bathroom has been fitted for just under a year would I be expected to pay for any repairs or should the plumber fix them for nowt?

Not sure of the way it works here?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

With bathroom fitters its normal to offer a 12 month warranty period,if they do their job properly it's low chance of any need to revisit. All depends where the leak is and whether its from new installation (you say completely redone ), or from having refitted/disturbed old joints during the work. If its all new install then certainly they should be rectifying FOC.

Just had our family bathroom upgraded and fully tiled - the guy removed the toilet during the tiling, but on refitting it, the old gaskets between cistern and bowl were leaking - sod's law an unusual gasket, not available for a week, so a new toilet was the quickest solution for us. Hardly his fault, the old gasket may have lasted another month, or a year , but ultimately it was wear n tear in my case.

I


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

percymon said:


> With bathroom fitters its normal to offer a 12 month warranty period,if they do their job properly it's low chance of any need to revisit. All depends where the leak is and whether its from new installation (you say completely redone ), or from having refitted/disturbed old joints during the work. If its all new install then certainly they should be rectifying FOC.
> 
> Just had our family bathroom upgraded and fully tiled - the guy removed the toilet during the tiling, but on refitting it, the old gaskets between cistern and bowl were leaking - sod's law an unusual gasket, not available for a week, so a new toilet was the quickest solution for us. Hardly his fault, the old gasket may have lasted another month, or a year , but ultimately it was wear n tear in my case.
> 
> I


Hi there,

This was my initial thoughts too.

It was a complete new bathroom all supplied and fitted by him. The wife is going to give him a call and see what he says.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

How did you fix the ceiling. Was it repaired or left to dry then painted over


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

wish wash said:


> How did you fix the ceiling. Was it repaired or left to dry then painted over


Good point, if the ceiling was left to dry and then just painted over without 'stain blocker' being used the original stain will come back through after time leading you to believe it's leaking again.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Rundie said:


> Good point, if the ceiling was left to dry and then just painted over without 'stain blocker' being used the original stain will come back through after time leading you to believe it's leaking again.


Hi it was left to dry for a couple of weeks and then the plumber put a coating over it of some sort and then it was painted. The tenants have said it gets worse when they use the shower.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

If it's worse when the shower is in use then I'd suggest it's to do with the shower rather than the toilet. Leaks can be a nightmare to trace its like a car as they run to the lowest point before dripping. I had a leak coming through my living room ceiling and transpires it was from a connection which was 20 ft away from where it was coming through the ceiling. 

Best bet is as you've done and get your plumber out to see where it's coming from then you can argue the point of who should be paying to fix it :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Could you go there when he is looking for the leak and see for yourself. It could be a small leak which started from day one or a seal has just gone which can happen. He could tell you anything if you dont see for yourself.
Could be movement in the shower tray/ bath and the seal has broken (silicone bead)
Missing grout could let water through.
Feedpipe to toilet cistern is a common leak - metal nut - fibre washer - plastic thread = not a good match for a heavy handed person.
soil pipe to the pan seal can leak - loads of variations and some new toilets just dont measure up size wise.

I once fitted a new pan which had a hair line crack in the U which couldnt be seen. Must of opened when someone sat on the toilet.

Could be coming from anywhere but do you know if it is fresh water or waste water?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like shower waste/trap. 

Gonz.


----------



## Itchy finger (Feb 8, 2018)

It's likely to be shower waste or tray seal, did he use an upstand on the tray and tanking on the walls? 

It's def the plumbers cost to repair, his/hers insurance probably has a 500 quid excess so it will be a cash claim for damage to ceiling if needed.


----------

